# Bearded Dragons



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I was in a pet shop the other day (I didn't buy anything - I just wanted to look at the fluffies) and saw some bearded dragons and they really took my fancy. I'm debating whether to get one but I don't know anything about them really so I was wondering if anyone knew any websites where I can get good, reliable information? Essentially I am looking for another hedgehog central but for bearded dragons :lol:


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Beardies are awesome! I've never owned one but I babysit one once in a while. They make a nice starter lizard and since you've got your hedgehog husbandry sorted out, they're not much more difficult than you're used to. They do get big though!

I would suggest http://www.thebeardeddragon.org/ as a place to start your research.

You can also look at posts on www.reptileforums.co.uk using the search feature. These guys are awesome, super welcoming, and always eager to help. They helped me locate my teeny escaped male electric blue day gecko when he flew the coop a few years ago.

If after all this beardies seem like too much, take a look at leopard geckos. They're cool too (though less exciting imo; I own a 19 year old one), a more reasonable adult size, and also fairly easy to care for.

Have fun!


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

Well I use to own a Bearded Dragon (Best pet ever!!!) Mine would be out the cage all day and walk around the house my my dog and cats. All they eat is mealworms, superworms and crickets(Well what i fed mine) and veggies. You can give them a bath (With out soap). I would but mine on the couch and he would stare out the window all day, sometimes I would forget about him and look for him and he is in the same spot hehe. I would take my boy everywhere he would sit in my shoulder like a parrot. I would say a Bearded Dragon is like a small dog with scales Lol.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I also like this site a lot - https://www.beardeddragon.org/ I joined the forums on there when I was trying to save a hatchling beardie that came in at my pet store. The little guy was with me for a month and the people on there helped me a lot with advice on how to try and improve things for him and get him better.

Also if you can, check into rescuing or rehoming one! I see beardies on Craigslist a lot, unfortunately.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. I was thinking of rehoming a beardie as I've heard younger ones can be difficult for a first time owner.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

The only problem with rehoming is that bearded dragons often come with MBD, metabolic bone disease from improper care and diet, and they are often underfed. Unfortunately like our quilly friends, a lot of people get bearded dragons and the set up at Petco or Petsmart which is not suitable for beardies and then rehome them when they aren't cute and small anymore. Rehoming is a great thing of course and I'm not saying you shouldn't do it just be aware that they can come with more problems than adults. 

My sister wants a bearded dragon so I have been looking up on them to make sure he gets the best care in world. :grin:


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Desiree - are there any tell tale signs of MBD? From my research so far it seems as though babies are a bit more tricky to care for than an adult, which is why I thought I should get a full grown one instead.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I second reptileforums.co.uk and captivebredreptiles.com

I'm also in both forums and guys there are great. UK/EU peeps do tend to do things a bit differently than Americans do though so just an open-mind at all times


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's an article on MBD in beardies http://www.beautifuldragons.com/MBD.html There are some visible symptoms but it can be pretty difficult to spot in its early stages. I personally wouldn't be able to tell an early MBD sufferer from a healthy beardie at all and I do have some experience with them.

I'd say try to find a rescue group and don't buy from somewhere like craigslist or kijiji just to be safe. There are tons of older ones around that need homes. Good on you for thinking of them!

Edit: Forgot to mention that MBD is treatable in many cases, and if you think you're up to the task, you could easily save a life!


----------

